# Sweet Briar



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished Sweet Brair on Friday,light winds in the morning,becoming breezy.Early morning caught 3 nice bass,then the wind picked up and trolled cranks around with no luck.The lake is pretty green right now.The bass I caught were all in the 17 inch range and very healthy looking,they looked like plump little footballs.


----------

